# VLC Player removes KDE



## JirkaRCK (Mar 5, 2017)

Good evening,
I installed FreeBSD 11.0 RELEASE for desktop usage today and I found the bad dependency - VLC Player pkg installation ( - I will try building from ports now) have uninstalled some essential parts of KDE. And also - instalation of KDE uninstalls VLC. Why? Is it a bug? I had BSD 10 and I used VLC under KDE normally.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 11, 2017)

Actually phonon is dependent on vlc-qt4 not vlc. When you install kde from packages vlc-qt4 should be installed as a dependency to. If not, please install it with
`pkg install vlc-qt4`


----------

